# USB-Audio Interface Music Organization



## Gecko10 (Oct 4, 2010)

I recently purchased a 2009, E93, CPO car. This car has the BMW Professional audio system (no NAV) in it which allows for MP3 downloads to the system via a USB port.

IIRC the radio only allows for 2 lines of MP3 info, at least that is all it displays on SAT.

If any of you have downloaded music to your radios how have you organized it?

If the radio will only show two lines of MP3 info I would like it to show Album and Title so I'm thinking about organizing the music on the USB flash drive/memory stick simply by creating a folder for each album and in that folder would be the tracks/titles.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cryptyk (Oct 14, 2010)

You can also browse via the ID3 tags - Genre, artist, album, etc.

I've organized my files to be Artist/Album/TrackNumber - SongTitle.mp3

I'm using 2x32gb cards because a 64gb was unreliable. I'm slowly working through the problematic tracks and fixing them individually.


----------



## Gecko10 (Oct 4, 2010)

cryptyk said:


> You can also browse via the ID3 tags - Genre, artist, album, etc.
> 
> I've organized my files to be Artist/Album/TrackNumber - SongTitle.mp3
> 
> I'm using 2x32gb cards because a 64gb was unreliable. I'm slowly working through the problematic tracks and fixing them individually.


Thanks cryptyk!!!! Let me make sure I understand the file structure you used.

You have a main folder for the Artist. Under it you have a sub-folder for Album which contains the tracks. Is that correct?

There is not much infor on MP3 in the Owner's book or Radio book.


----------



## cryptyk (Oct 14, 2010)

You got it. I have folders in the root called:
Led Zeppelin
Jay-Z
Alabama

In the Led Zeppelin folder I have:
Houses of the Holy
IV

Inside IV, I have:
04 - Stairway to Heaven



This makes it easy to navigate via "Directory".
Once the car warms up and reads all of the ID3 tags, you can go up to where it says directoy and browse by genre, as well.


----------



## Gecko10 (Oct 4, 2010)

cryptyk said:


> You got it. I have folders in the root called:
> Led Zeppelin
> Jay-Z
> Alabama
> ...


Got ya. Thanks!!!!!!

Another question. Once you have downloaded to the radio system is there a way to add another album to the artist's root file. Can you delete a track or album?

Thanks again


----------



## Gecko10 (Oct 4, 2010)

aaa666000 said:


> System knowledge about the car
> Auto Suspension System which connects a vehicle to its wheels, consist of Steering System, Driving System, which make up of transmission, clutch, wheel & parts(wheel cylinder), tire & parts, Braking System, which make up of brake shoe, brake disc, brake pad, brake backing plate, slack adjuster arm, brake valve, brake chamber, brake hose & brake tube, vaccum booster, brake caliper, brake drum, brake master cylinder and Other Parts.


OOOOOOOkay, if you say so.


----------

